# Chemult to Sunriver to Bend



## Northwestern (Jan 12, 2022)

For some time, I have been thinking about a trip to Chemult, Oregon on the northbound Coast Starlight. I would hope to take a bus from the Amtrak depot in Chemult (I assume no rental cars in Chemult) a bus ride to Sunriver, Oregon for overnight, then a bus to Bend, Oregon. A rental in in Bend for the short drive to Sisters, Oregon for overnight. Sisters, OR is a picturesque and fun little town { Driving into Sisters, OR video - Video Search Results }.

There used to be a POINT bus [ SouthWest (Klamath Falls-Brookings) - POINT ] from the Chemult Amtrak depot to Bend, but I see, from the link, that route no longer exists.

Does anyone know if there is a bus connection from Chemult to Bend?

Richard


----------



## JayPea (Jan 12, 2022)

There is an Amtrak Thruway bus that departs from Chemult at 12:30 PM and arrives in Bend at 2PM.


----------



## Northwestern (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks for the info, JayPea. I wonder if you can get bus tickets ahead of time, or do you have to purchase tickets at the Amtrak station? Is the bus a through bus from Chemult to Bend, or would there be a stop in Sunriver?

Richard


----------



## JayPea (Jan 12, 2022)

The bus from Chemult to Bend does stop at Sunriver and is bookable via the Amtrak website. I did a test booking between Los Angeles and Sunriver to confirm this. To book a bus ticket from Sunriver to Bend via the Amtrak website, however, did not work. You might be able to call Amtrak and book it that way. If not, I noticed that the Thruway bus is operated by Pacific Crest lines. You can book a Sunriver-Bend bus ticket through their website. It's part of the Klamath Falls-Redmond line. Hope that helps!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 13, 2022)

JayPea said:


> The bus from Chemult to Bend does stop at Sunriver and is bookable via the Amtrak website. I did a test booking between Los Angeles and Sunriver to confirm this. To book a bus ticket from Sunriver to Bend via the Amtrak website, however, did not work. You might be able to call Amtrak and book it that way. If not, I noticed that the Thruway bus is operated by Pacific Crest lines. You can book a Sunriver-Bend bus ticket through their website. It's part of the Klamath Falls-Redmond line. Hope that helps!


I just read on FB that the Chemult to Bend bus is no longer available as a connection from Amtrak. Strange.
Of course now I can’t find it on my phone to take a screen shot.


----------



## Northwestern (Jan 13, 2022)

I found this on the Pacific Crest Lilnes website:




I hope the route still exists. Another possibility would be to take the Starlight on to Eugene. It would be a 2 hr bus ride from Eugene to Bend, but it wouldn't stop at Sunriver.

Richard


----------



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2022)

I think any connection disruptions at Chemult are simply because the Coast Starlight has been severely late and cancelled lately.

btw there is a Cascades East bus between Bend and Sisters


----------

